

Ello is the doomed utopia we can't stop building - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/30/6874727/ello-is-the-doomed-utopia-we-cant-stop-building

======
waterlesscloud
Ello has a truly awful UX, but the most interesting thing about it is that
it's proving there's a market actively looking for an alternative to Facebook.

The question now is this- Can anyone fill that demand?

